# Ahoy all!



## avelez1.0 (Jun 7, 2019)

I was going to with "Hey everyone" but i noticed that there's a billion posts with that intro already.. so i decided to be different. 

I put this in my bio, but i'll reiterate myself in the intro: 
My name is Alex, I live in Arizona and came across this forum when googling answers about my marriage, as i'm guessing most of us did. I've been married for 9 years, going on 10 in November/19.

I love me some video games, and movies. what guy my age doesn't? I'm a big fan of Metallica, but i love music in general. 
I'm open to new food, and always down to at least try something new once. 

I was born in Mexico, but got my US citizenship when i was about 8 years old.. and again when i was in my teen years. (long story) 
I used to be a soccer player there, until the usual story happened: injured myself, never to play semi-pro again. 

Then came to the US, studied, got myself a job, got married, and here we are, 2 kids later (3 technically, I lost one) 

hmu, i tend to be snarky, but i don't like to open my mouth unless i know what i'm talking about. :grin2:


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Welcome to TAM, and what brought you here regarding your marriage?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM. There are lots of good people here. If something in your marriage is troubling you and you need advice, it's a good place to come. 

My condolences on the loss of your child.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

avelez1.0 said:


> I was going to with "Hey everyone" but i noticed that there's a billion posts with that intro already.. so i decided to be different.
> 
> I put this in my bio, but i'll reiterate myself in the intro:
> My name is Alex, I live in Arizona and came across this forum when googling answers about my marriage, as i'm guessing most of us did. I've been married for 9 years, going on 10 in November/19.
> ...


So, @avelez1.0, you played *real *football? How interesting! :smthumbup:

And welcome to TAM.


----------

